# braze alloy macro



## shootnride (Oct 25, 2011)

Phosphorus braze alloy + 550 degrees. Alloy begins to liquefy & drops falling on cold metal = Art?      F22    1/200    Nikon 105mm     Flash R1C1    C&C please


----------



## shootnride (Oct 26, 2011)

These are about 1/4 in size

Anyone?


----------



## MissCream (Oct 26, 2011)

Use the BBcode from tiny pic and post it directly in your first post. I click on almost every link (most members don't) but there is no way I'm clicking on a tinypic link.


----------



## shootnride (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you! I will try.
If i use my pc everything is fine but when i use my samsung galaxy tab. It causec me  ,,,, well more white hair lol


----------



## MissCream (Oct 26, 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## shootnride (Oct 26, 2011)

All done  nooo links only pics.


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 26, 2011)

I think they are a good subject for macro work.  Nice colors and interesting shapes.  However not a huge fan of how they were shot here, head on and centered. I would play with side lighting, composition (closer!), and make sure everything is tack sharp to get that very cool surface texture captured.  f/22 might be a bit soft for that lens but not sure (or maybe just sharpen for the web).


----------



## shootnride (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for that comment.
Being  October not many bugs to find but braze is somewhat plentiful. 
I will shoot this again, set my lighting so as i can get some surface texture. 
Thank you. again.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 27, 2011)

I have always been fascinated by metal and molten metals. I really like the subject of your work here. What I'm not digging is the framing (outside the shot) and dull blueish background.


----------



## MissCream (Oct 27, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> *I have always been fascinated by metal and molten metals*. I really like the subject of your work here. What I'm not digging is the framing (outside the shot) and dull blueish background.



Meee too!


----------



## shootnride (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes i agree the background needs work, maybe black or something  dark?
Thank you


----------



## PrestonS (Oct 28, 2011)

I agree with the others. The concept is great but composure, colors, lighting, etc could use some work to really make them great. Try again for sure!


----------



## shootnride (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you PrestonS  i'm working on it!


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 28, 2011)

I think the shots are a little too head on and seems flat. I would like to see a little more of the three dimensionality of the subjects. Perhaps this can be brought about by off camera lights. Ditto the background comments above.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 28, 2011)

The last time I cast lead spinner bodies, I got some pretty cool splashes when the molten lead hit the relatively cool ( ambient was 98 degrees, in August) aluminum deck of the melting pot/pouring machine. Iridescent metal has long held a fascination for me, whether it's from chemical oxidizing, heat treating, or whatever. Heck, at one time, I was simply fascinated by lathe turnings, and their beautiful coloration...

I am pretty sure if you REALLY work at it, that you could learn how to photograph this particular type of metal to tremendous advantage...it might take quite a bit of experimentation as to lighting, polarized light or not, angle of light to subject, angle of camera to subject, SIZE of light source, etc.. THese might look absolutely STUNNING for example, if shot on glass, with a black background, and then gel-fitted flashes or LED flashlights illuminated the background to give some interesting color wash effects.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 28, 2011)

Black glass background would be awesome.


----------

